# Compressor volume vs PSI



## afacademydad (1 mo ago)

I think I know the answer but I'd like second opinions. I am thinking of upgrading my old craftsman compressor that has worked faithfully for about 25 years. Compressors have changed a lot over the years; higher PSI, tank capacity, compressor cfm capability, etc. I want this to be a simple question, and hopefully simple answers.
Assuming all things equal; and all information about the air tool(s) being used are already factored in, here is my question.

I will round off numbers to make it simple. Would a 10 gallon (tank) compressor that can do 100psi be equal to a 5 gallon compressor that can do 200psi or a 20 gallon compressor that can only do 50psi? Again; assuming the air tool being used is a fixed psi requirement, would the tool be able to perform about the same amount of time before the pressure would be below it's requirement?

Lets not consider recovery time of the compressor cut in / cut out. We'll assume all 3 compressors are filled to their max pressure and the power switch is turned off. Would the 10 gallon tank at 100psi and the 5 gallon tank at 200psi allow the tool to last about the same duration. e.g. if the tool required 20psi at 2cfm would the 10 gallon tank at 100psi and the 5 gallon tank at 200psi last about the same amount of time? Mathematically it should. I believe it is a linear scenario. But I'd like to make sure.

Reason being, I don't need a 60, 80, or 100 gallon air tank. But if I can get a 12 gallon at 175psi vs a 25 gallon at 125psi, I'm trying to determine the better value. Obviously the 25 at 125psi is mathematically larger than the 12 gallon at 175psi, but I'm trying to factor in cost, electrical current requirements, space, etc.

Thanks for any input
Mike


----------

